# Tail clipping.



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Somebody left a comment on You Tube about Dooby's tail, they said that I ought to clip it as it can cause problems. Has anybody ever heard of this before, this is what she said...


hi its nice to see your looking after dooby well! maybe you should trim the tail feathers a little bit - their a little long and can become difficult for the bird. You really should clip his feathers - i didnt with mine and shes gone now - plus it can become difficult for them in the cage and walking around - i think any good cockatiel book will recommend it. just double check before you do incase im wrong! 


So what's the general opinion?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i've never heard of clipping thier tail feathers - they're supposed to be long


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

That's what I thought, but as I'm not experienced at all in owning tiels, I thought I'd ask on here to see what the general opinion is.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't see how the tail feathers could be a problem... if they're hindering the bird's movement inside the cage, that just means the cage is too small/crowded.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hmmmm I have never heard of clipping tail feathers either, I wonder what would make them say that or where they heard that from.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's nuts. They need their tail to balance! No way. Plus it's beautiful! Why don't we clip their crest too...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not clip Spikes tail and it looks pretty messy


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehehe, it's funny the things people say.  Aly is right, their tail helps them to balance, especially in flight! The only time it could cause problems for getting around would be if you shoved them in a cage way too small.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

i would never think of clipping a birds tail because as aly said it would affect balance which of course is bad for any bird also wild birds never have there tails clipped so obviously naturally it cannot be a problem for them. i think the person might of made a mistake.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Definately don't clip your 'tiels tail feathers. xD I don't know what that person was talking about, but she definately made a mistake.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

That is odd I have never heard of that before


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I have never heard of clipping their tail before, & I would never do it anyway  I think she got it wrong  LOL!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, well, I don't clip any feathers, wing or tail. lol. I think she must have meant wings.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Yeah, well, I don't clip any feathers, wing or tail. lol. I think she must have meant wings.


I don't clip anything either  I just leave them be


----------

